# Video: Arrow fletching the easy way



## Kris87 (Aug 10, 2016)

A lot of you guys asked about arrow fletching so I thought that would make a useful video.  It's way easier than you probably think it is to get going.  Hope this helps some of you on the fence about giving it a try.  It's a lot of fun, saves you money, and saves you from going to the shop.


----------



## Brewskis (Aug 10, 2016)

Dude, I almost requested this topic yesterday! I have the need to re-fletch from time to time, and this is a great DIY skill to add to the repertoire. I've been wanting to give this a try for over a year now ever since it was discussed in this thread. Video definitely helps makes the process easy to follow and understand. Thanks.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 10, 2016)

Nice video.


----------



## Tank1202 (Aug 10, 2016)

Good info Kris


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 10, 2016)

Good info Kris.  My process is very similar but I'm still old school with my fletching glue.  I like the slow cure stuff.  The platinum glue I use is still holding fletching I glued 8 or 9 years ago.  I probably use more glue than necessary, but you can't add more later...

Here is my method, more or less, to add to the mix:


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 10, 2016)

Nice video kris.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 11, 2016)

good job on the videos boys. 

Kris, that whole align the head to the shelf part...wasnt it just last week I was talking about cutting my felt


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 11, 2016)

Jim Thompson said:


> good job on the videos boys.
> 
> Kris, that whole align the head to the shelf part...wasnt it just last week I was talking about cutting my felt



Yeah, I put that part in there just for you.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 11, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> Yeah, I put that part in there just for you.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm surprised more shooters don't fletch their own arrows. I learned about 25 years ago from Bill Mills, a star vegas shooter back in the 70's. He also taught me to serve a string. Nobody shot loops back then. I use a bitzenburger jig and a weston saw.  ...Even old dogs can learn new tricks. I've cleaned and tried about every glue available to get vanes to stay on my easton 2712's. I'm gonna put em on a cool wrap. Thanks  !


----------



## 270bowman (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks guys. Very helpful. Like Lee, I use a Bitz and a Weston. Works great.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Aug 13, 2016)

Great videos thanks


----------



## Brewskis (Dec 8, 2016)

About to place an order for some bare shafts, and give this a try. I noticed you mentioned getting your shafts cut and squared. Do you get the inserts installed, or do you do that yourself also? If so, what's needed/involved? I have the option to order them either way.


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 8, 2016)

Brewskis said:


> About to place an order for some bare shafts, and give this a try. I noticed you mentioned getting your shafts cut and squared. Do you get the inserts installed, or do you do that yourself also? If so, what's needed/involved? I have the option to order them either way.



I do it all myself.  All the details are shown in my video.


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 8, 2016)

I just get the raw shafts cut and squared to save me from having to do it.  I get all the other pieces loose.  I do my inserts last since I shoot Ramcats, I like to align them so they aren't close to the riser.  I screw them onto the insert, mark them with a sharpie, and then install them so they are aligned how I want them.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 8, 2016)

Great video; thank you!


----------



## Triggerfinger_4 (Dec 9, 2016)

Kris what jig are you using ? I really like the helical yours puts on blazers compared to what my jig does. Just ordered some bare shafts last week and I just might get a new jig for my new batch.


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 9, 2016)

The Arizona EZ mini is the jig I use.  Obviously you can only do one at a time, but since I only build arrows for me, its good.  It puts the most helical, and is very hard to mess up.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 10, 2016)

thanks


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 21, 2017)

Kris, my arrow shafts already have the inserts installed. Will it work to align my Ramcat heads and vanes if I simply install the broadhead on the arrow before fletching? That way, I can rotate the fletcher to wherever I need the cock-feather to be. Does that make sense?


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 22, 2017)

Pilgrim said:


> Kris, my arrow shafts already have the inserts installed. Will it work to align my Ramcat heads and vanes if I simply install the broadhead on the arrow before fletching? That way, I can rotate the fletcher to wherever I need the cock-feather to be. Does that make sense?



Yes, you could do it that way too.  I'd just install the Ramcat, and then the nock so that you have it aligned how you want.  I'd remove the broadhead before working with the arrow...Too much could go wrong there.  Good luck.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 22, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> Yes, you could do it that way too.  I'd just install the Ramcat, and then the nock so that you have it aligned how you want.  I'd remove the broadhead before working with the arrow...Too much could go wrong there.  Good luck.



Perfect; thank you so much!


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2017)

I saw this fletching tool at Academy recently. Is this the one you recommend, Kris?


----------



## Kris87 (Apr 13, 2017)

That's not the one I use, but its designed exactly the same.  It should work fine for you.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2017)

MUCH thanks!


----------



## kiltman (Apr 14, 2017)

Started fletching my own last year.  It's pretty easy.


----------

